
Nobel prize in medicine awarded to hypoxia researchers - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/science/live/2019/oct/07/nobel-prize-in-physiology-or-medicine-live
======
melvinroest
Since there are few comments let me start off with perhaps an unusual
anecdote.

I have seen hypoxia (as in insufficient oxygen) with people who do the Wim Hof
Method (a breathing technique to keep you from freezing to death).

It’s very disconcerting to see as the people practicing it black out and are
irresponsive. Luckily, there was doctor supervision and they rushed with
oxygen masks to the persons with insufficient oxygen whenever it happened as
this was a medical experiment.

It took about 2 minutes for some to be conscious again and respond to: what’s
your name?

My own experience was a blackout for 10 seconds and I was watching at a
stopwatch at the time and I remember seeing the 10 immediately change to a 20,
followed with the question: what’s your name Melvin? Apparently they asked me
that from 11 to 20.

~~~
Tharkun
I was taught the Wim Hof technique (without knowing its name) several decades
ago as part of bootcamp involving swimming in (very) cold water. When it was
taught, I distinctly remember the instructor telling us only to use this when
preparing for a dive in cold water, never on dry land, precisely for the
reasons you mentioned.

